# Look What I Got Today ;0)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

This is what I found today at the Grifton Mission's weekly garage sale :dance:.....paid $45.00 ......it sews good .....it needs a good cleaning.....and look at all the stuff that was in the drawers.....it is a Singer Stylist Zig-Zag 776.....does anybody know anything about this machine?
bopeep


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Great find! Did the cabinet come with it?
Heidi


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, Ladies...and yes the cabinet came with it...:nanner::nanner::nanner:
bopeep


----------



## Faith (Jun 13, 2008)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow you got a fantastic deal.
Great looking cabinet also.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh My ! Looks like you got a whopper of a deal. Nice find for sure.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wowzers!!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Cool, what a great buy!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful cabinet. Hope it sews well for you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations. What a wonderful deal. Happy sewing.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Good for you! Enjoy her to her fullest.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty machine!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Ya'll........she sews like a Dream ;0)..........
Will ya'll help me name her?
bopeep


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

She's a beauty. Sweet cabinet too. Funny I've never named any of my machines. Am I missing out on something?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Just had to show you what my new machine and I made today ;0)
bopeep


----------

